# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  embalaje, fleje zuncho metalico

## allworldtraders

STEEL STRAPPING (zuncho metalico para embalaje)  BLACK PAINTED & WAXED OSCILATTED tipo SIGNODE   Medidas: 1/2 X 0.020" 5/8 X 0.020"  3/4 X 0.020"  Rollos de 50 aprox.Temas similares: Busco Envase y embalaje para Harina de lucuma Productos innovadores para el embalaje de alimentos embalaje - strech film

----------

